# Four day show coming up...what to do differently?



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Double whatever you bring to the 2 day shows.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_What level of jumping will you be doing, and are you doing hunters or jumpers?_

_You might want to be giving her a linament bath everyday, and rub her hips, hocks, knees and shoulders, as well as wrapping her after she is done for the day...either a poultice wrap or again with liniment/witch hazel._

_You might want to pack an extra saddle pad or two, so that you have a spare handy. You never know if it will rain or will be really hot, both of which could get a pad soaking wet. Plus a pad for the day that you aren't showing, in case you lightly work her, or go for a hack._

_As for working her on the off day, that would be up to your trainer what you did, as it will also depend on if it is the second or third day. Not to mention, it might change from what s/he tells you now, to that particular day, depending on what the horse has done. A light flat schooling or a nice little hack might do wonders though to help her muscles from getting stiff though._


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright! Thanks. =] I'm doing 2'6"/2'9" hunters/eq.
I have a cheapy Roma pad that I'll bring as an extra, and I normally do have a few baby pads or saddle pads in my trunk anyways. I like the liniment bath/massage idea too, I'll take that into account!


----------

